# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Mũi Né - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Mui Ne

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Mũi Né* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Mũi Né*.

_Những món đồ lưu niệm sẽ là những phần quà hết sức thú vị mà bạn muốn dành cho bạn bè và người thân sau những chuyến đi dài.Ở vùng đất đầy nắng- gió mát- biển xanh, bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm kiếm cho mình những món quà lưu niệm nhỏ xinh với đủ loại giá tiền như vòng tay, dây chuyền làm bằng vỏ sò, hay một lọ tranh cát nhỏ xinh... rất đặc trưng cho vùng biển Phan Thiết - Mũi Né._
Sau những chuyến đi chơi , du lịch ở Phan Thiết - Mũi Né, những món đồ lưu niệm sẽ là những phần quà hết sức thú vị mà bạn muốn dành cho bạn bè và người thân.Ở mảnh đất nắng dịu- gió mát- biển xanh này, quà lưu niệm được bán rất nhiều nơi, từ thành phố cho đến những khu du lịch . Bạn có thể kiếm được rất nhiều món quà lưu niệm với đủ loại giá tiền cho bạn lựa chọn. Có thể đó là những chiếc vòng tay, dây chuyền được làm bằng vỏ sò hay những chai tranh cát ...



Vỏ sò được nhuộm màu lên nhìn thật sặc sở.




Những món quà lưu niệm nhỏ nhắn , xinh xinh làm cho bạn gợi nhớ biển....


Ngày nay , du lịch ở Phan Thiết mọi người có xu hướng mua đồ lưu niệm mang gía trị về mặt tinh thần nhiều hơn cho người thân yêu của mình, chứ không quan tâm nó có giá trị nhỏ hay lớn. Ví dụ như: Cha mẹ muốn thưởng quà cho con cái, bạn bè muốn mang đến niềm vui cho nhau, đôi lứa muốn tạo bất ngờ cho nửa kia của mình,…



Nhẫn được làm từ vỏ ốc



Những sợi dây được làm từ những hạt đá thiên nhiên.



Bên cạnh đó, hàng lưu niệm ở đây cũng khá đa dạng về chủng loại. Đáp ứng thị hiếu của tuổi teen với những món quà lưu niệm nhỏ xinh, độc đáo… đối tượng dân công sở với nhiều mặt hàng đa dạng như túi xách, ví, dây lưng,… rất tinh tế ; cao cấp hơn có các shop chuyên làm hàng lưu niệm chuyên phục vụ khách du lịch nước ngoài với chất lượng rất tốt mà giá cả cũng phải chăng. Nhưng tất cả đều chung một tiêu chí “độc” và “lạ”.



Những sợi ngọc trai nhân tạo ....

----------


## hantt.163

-	Hải sản: Phan Thiết là một khu du lịch tuyệt vời để mua sắm hải sản. Hải sản ở đây nhiều vô kể, tươi sống và giá rẻ :mực một nắng, ốc vú nàng, sò điệp, cua huỳnh đế , tôm ,cua ,ghẹ. Riêng mực cũng đã có đến mấy loại: mực tươi, mực đông lạnh, mực khô, mực một nắng , mực hai nắng...Bạn có thể mua vào lúc sáng sớm trên bãi biển và thuê làm với giá 10-20.000 đồng/ món. Nếu để mua về làm quà thì hải sản khô là loại phù hợp và tiện lợi nhất.
Gía tham khảo: Tôm Tiger, tôm hùm : 400.000 đồng/kg. Tôm Mu Ni đen (khoảng 250.000đ). Tôm Mu Ni đỏ (khoảng 400.000đ). Mực 1 nắng 160.000đ/ kg.

-	Nước mắm: bạn đến chỗ đoạn đầu Phan thiết trên đường đi Mũi né, có hãng Nam Thảo hoặc Thanh Thể ngay cạnh nhà máy chế biến nước mắm Con Cá Vàng, đây là hai hãng nước mắm ngon nổi tiếng của Phan Thiết.

-	Hoa quả: Hoa quả ở đây rất ngon và rẻ bạn có thể mua về làm quà: Thanh long ruột đỏ ( 40.000 đồng / ký),  Thanh long 2 da (7.000 đồng /kg), chôm chôm gai (13.000 đồng / Kg)
Ổi không hạt (8.000 đồng/ kg), Sầu riêng hạt lép (27.000 đồng /kg), Bơ sáp (25.000 đồng/ kg)

-	Bánh rế, cốm hộc, bánh kẹp là những đặc sản dân dã bạn có thể mua về làm quà cho người thân

-      Hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ: bạn cũng có thể chọn những mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ được làm rất tinh xảo từ những vỏ sò, ốc rất đẹp ở dọc đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu

*Địa chỉ mua sắm tốt nhất:*

-	Co.opMart Phan Thiết, Tp.Phan Thiết - Bình Thuận
Địa chỉ: 1A Nguyễn Tất Thành, P.Bình Hưng, Tp.Phan Thiết - Bình Thuận
Điện thoại: (062) 3.835.440 - (062) 3.835.455
Fax : (062) 3.835.454

-	Chợ Phan Thiết
Thị xã Phan Thiết, Bình Thuận. Tel: (062) 816337

Nơi mua mực ống và mực trứng tươi về làm quà: từ Mũi Né về lại trung tâm Phan Thiết....qua trạm thu phí...sắp tới chân cầu Hài ....có một ngã rẽ bên phải....rẽ phải...đi thẳng khoảng 500m bên tay trái có cơ sở chế biến mực (chưa tới cà phê Giọt Đắng)...mực ống tươi to 20-25cm: 80k/kg ăn rất ngon, mực trứng: 45k/kg.
(4trips.vn)

----------


## lovetravel

tôm hùm có 400k/kg thôi hả? rẻ thía

----------


## dung89

Một loại các món quà từ biển :v

----------

